# How to intervern during a dog fight



## Mystro (Dec 21, 2009)

Most recently two of my friends one the owner of a Presa And a Pit the other the owner of several pits have had to deal with fighting.The question then came to me how do safely stop two or more dogs from fighting.I leave this with you guys and lean on your wisdom


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My pug/lab mix attacked my pit today(Pit wouldn't fight back)
I gave her a kick to the side(just hard enough to make her go WTF?),and she immediately let go. It's the best I could do in that situation.
But there are better methods. It all depends.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Break stick.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i would imagine a break stick if the dog isnt letting go easily, my first reaction would be a loud NO or DROP IT ( ok thats obvious) and then a swift physical strike to the one with the tightest grip or aggressor ( if they are locked somehow). i honestly dont know, but need to know as well. do they have break stick key chains?

the question itself is a bit vague, do you mean prevention through training? or if they are in the middle of battle, need more inout ( as Johnny 5 would say)


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Best prevention method would be not to let the dogs play with each other, there is no point to have two dominant males or two dominant fighting dog breeds to be put in that situation. I'd be very worried about the Presa redirecting if it is broken up from fightin the pit. These dogs weren't meant to play around and socialize like most dog breeds, their pack is their human family and that is what they thrive on.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I think you have a valid question. What's next? Walking the other way when a dog and owner come around the corner? Never introducing your dog to other new dogs you meet? I think socialization is the key, not promoting anti-social behavior. I watch my dog very closely when she is on leash and meeting a new dog for the first time. I monitor body language of both dogs and look to see how well trained it is before I introduce her. Have we really gotten to the point that we can't get a group of friends together with their dogs(all of whom are pits or boxers who have known each other since puppyhood) to play off leash? :hammer::hammer:

Answer: break stick like the others have said


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

APBTHAUS said:


> I think you have a valid question. What's next? Walking the other way when a dog and owner come around the corner? Never introducing your dog to other new dogs you meet? I think socialization is the key, not promoting anti-social behavior. I watch my dog very closely when she is on leash and meeting a new dog for the first time. I monitor body language of both dogs and look to see how well trained it is before I introduce her. Have we really gotten to the point that we can't get a group of friends together with their dogs(all of whom are pits or boxers who have known each other since puppyhood) to play off leash? :hammer::hammer:
> 
> Answer: break stick like the others have said


A play date is fine but you have to respect what these dogs were bred for.:hammer: You can chose to try to make them social butterflies but their genetics might tell them otherwise. My Bernie only plays with Herding breeds and so far there hasn't been any wrestling or slapping around, all he knows how to do is play chase and I am going to keep it that way. The dogs he plays with are also about 40 pounds lighter than him and he is extremely gentle. People claim that socializing means to put your dog in front of other strange dogs and see what happens or be on the look in case a fight breaks out. What can the dog possible learn from that scenario? to be deffensive towards other dogs? It is key to socialize the pup at an early age so it can learn bite inhibition and body language, however as the dog gets older you have to be more selective with who it will play with. I don't let my dog meet any dogs on our walks because I am teaching it that he should ignore everything unless I say so and so far it has worked wonders. Even in our obedience classes the instructor did not allow interaction with between the dogs or between the people and the dogs. On the walk the dog should be paying attention to the handlers movement, direction and speed not whether there are dogs or people it could socialize with, this is how you turn the walking exercise into a successful mental exercise that creates a bond and leadership. This will also allow you take your dog places and not worry that he is going to pull like crazy if he sees something he likes or another dog.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> A play date is fine but you have to respect what these dogs were bred for.:hammer: You can chose to try to make them social butterflies but their genetics might tell them otherwise. My Bernie only plays with Herding breeds and so far there hasn't been any wrestling or slapping around, all he knows how to do is play chase and I am going to keep it that way. The dogs he plays with are also about 40 pounds lighter than him and he is extremely gentle. People claim that socializing means to put your dog in front of other strange dogs and see what happens or be on the look in case a fight breaks out. What can the dog possible learn from that scenario? to be deffensive towards other dogs? It is key to socialize the pup at an early age so it can learn bite inhibition and body language, however as the dog gets older you have to be more selective with who it will play with. I don't let my dog meet any dogs on our walks because I am teaching it that he should ignore everything unless I say so and so far it has worked wonders. Even in our obedience classes the instructor did not allow interaction with between the dogs or between the people and the dogs. On the walk the dog should be paying attention to the handlers movement, direction and speed not whether there are dogs or people it could socialize with, this is how you turn the walking exercise into a successful mental exercise that creates a bond and leadership. This will also allow you take your dog places and not worry that he is going to pull like crazy if he sees something he likes or another dog.


 I know what the dogs were bred for. I am simply saying that I find nothing wrong with socializing my pit. She has a sparkle in her eye when she plays with her pit friends, they chase each other around and play very well together. At the sign of any aggression(teeth showing/growl/posturing)play is stopped immediately. But it doesn't get to that point because we are RESPONSIBLE owners. I know what CAN happen, but you can also get hit by a car crossing the street. Does this mean you won't cross the street because you know what could happen? The answer is NO, because you realize the possible danger and are careful about it.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Back to the OP. I keep buckets of water in and outside the house. If it's a yard fight, I usually just dump the water on them and it shocks em long enough to pull em apart. Keeping collars on yer dogs is important for this reason right here. 

BTW, I really don't understand the point in socializing a DA dog with other dogs if they're not working dogs. I thought it was important at one point but after having X amount of DA dogs, I'd rather just not deal with socializing because it's just gonna get ugly anyway. The crossing the street anology was perfect! Having DA dogs "playling" with other dogs and being safe about it is like using the cross walk..... when the signal says DO NOT WALK. LOL


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

APBTHAUS said:


> I know what the dogs were bred for. I am simply saying that I find nothing wrong with socializing my pit. She has a sparkle in her eye when she plays with her pit friends, they chase each other around and play very well together. At the sign of any aggression(teeth showing/growl/posturing)play is stopped immediately. But it doesn't get to that point because we are RESPONSIBLE owners. I know what CAN happen, but you can also get hit by a car crossing the street. Does this mean you won't cross the street because you know what could happen? The answer is NO, because you realize the possible danger and are careful about it.


Pretty much everything I said :clap: and I avoid any kind of situation that will lead to a fight because I care about BSL:rain:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

QUOTE=reddoggy;295669]Back to the OP. I keep buckets of water in and outside the house. If it's a yard fight, I usually just dump the water on them and it shocks em long enough to pull em apart. Keeping collars on yer dogs is important for this reason right here.

BTW, I really don't understand the point in socializing a DA dog with other dogs if they're not working dogs. I thought it was important at one point but after having X amount of DA dogs, I'd rather just not deal with socializing because it's just gonna get ugly anyway. The crossing the street anology was perfect! Having DA dogs "playling" with other dogs and being safe about it is like using the cross walk..... when the signal says DO NOT WALK. LOL[/QUOTE]

:goodpost:

Id like to see that scenario it's kind of funny with the bucket of water I wonder what they must be thinking when they get splashed :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Back to the OP. I keep buckets of water in and outside the house. If it's a yard fight, I usually just dump the water on them and it shocks em long enough to pull em apart. Keeping collars on yer dogs is important for this reason right here.
> 
> BTW, I really don't understand the point in socializing a DA dog with other dogs if they're not working dogs. I thought it was important at one point but after having X amount of DA dogs, I'd rather just not deal with socializing because it's just gonna get ugly anyway. The crossing the street anology was perfect! Having DA dogs "playling" with other dogs and being safe about it is like using the cross walk..... when the signal says DO NOT WALK. LOL


Water works for ugly dominance issues too! Good post! :clap:


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I use a water hose with a thinger on the end to spray a staight pressure stream. They HATE it.. So they let go and we pull em apart. Also a breakstick!


----------



## Mystro (Dec 21, 2009)

In the middle of battle,and what is a breakstick how do i get one


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

another option might to be to run in the middle of the dogs with hot dogs taped to your body and meow like a cat. please let us know if you try this.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

If you can catch the dogs before it gets serious, or if it is two non -pitbull breeds, the water may work. I have never had it work when the dogs are really going at it, myself.

Here is a link for some breaking sticks:
Home :: Parting Device

If there are two people when it happens and the dogs are both pits, here is what I do.
Each of you each grab a dog, by the collar or scruff of the back of the neck. Hold dogs body between your legs(so each of your legs on on either sides of the dog's waist tightly). Pull dogs as far as you can get, away from each other. Each grab your stick, insert it in mouth where you can see a space(premolar area). Turn stick with twisting of your wrist, as soon as dogs start to loosen grip, pull back. If one is loose and the other still engaged, keep stick in the loose dogs mouth and get dogs as far away from the one still in hold. There is kind of a skill to this and hard the first time.

If you are by yourself, you will need to tie one of the dogs to a tree or post, and do all the work yourself. That is really hard, but possible, as I have done it myself a few times. Sometimes it is almost easier to wait until the dogs settle into holds, and then trying to break them up. It is hard to watch, but makes it a little easier.

We have used hardwood hammer handles with the edges wedged instead of breaking sticks, and the huge plastic tent stakes from Home depot will work too. Also, you must realize that although every APBT owner should have one, they are considered dog fighting paraphenalia(sp) in some areas.

If it is two non bull breeds, good luck, as interveening may get you bit.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Leerburg | How to Break up a Dog Fight without getting hurt 
A good little article on breaking up dog fights, main thing is to stay calm.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Breaking up pit bull fights are a bit different than breaking up another breed type fights. Also, if you have a real fight going on, water will not help. Also this comment, "At the sign of any aggression(teeth showing/growl/posturing)play is stopped immediately. But it doesn't get to that point because we are RESPONSIBLE owners." More times than not, pit bulls DO NOT give warnings or even show signs of aggression. Of anyone, I think DAVIDFITNESS83 had the best information in my opinion. As far as breaking sticks, I notice people are quick to suggest them, but forget to explain how to exactly use them. Also, if you use a breaking stick while your dog is fighting with a different breed, you are more likely to be bit by the other breed. As far as that "how to break up a fight" link, that may be a good way with some breeds, but certainly not with pit bulls.

I just seen Beth's post. This is also helpful.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kimber said:


> Breaking up pit bull fights are a bit different than breaking up another breed type fights. Also, if you have a real fight going on, water will not help. Also this comment, "At the sign of any aggression(teeth showing/growl/posturing)play is stopped immediately. But it doesn't get to that point because we are RESPONSIBLE owners." More times than not, pit bulls DO NOT give warnings or even show signs of aggression..


:goodpost: I see a huge majority of people that really underestimate these dogs. If you can just grab your dogs and pull them apart or spray water they are not "really" going at it.

Also once your dog does get into a fight, from then on it will be ready. DA breeds do not need playdates and friends... Thats the DA part:hammer: Why set your dog up for failure? NEVER TRUST A PITBULL NOT TO FIGHT

Around here we grab the collars, twist and drop the dog. It takes seconds and saves alot of damage to both sides.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> QUOTE=reddoggy;295669]Back to the OP. I keep buckets of water in and outside the house. If it's a yard fight, I usually just dump the water on them and it shocks em long enough to pull em apart. Keeping collars on yer dogs is important for this reason right here.
> 
> BTW, I really don't understand the point in socializing a DA dog with other dogs if they're not working dogs. I thought it was important at one point but after having X amount of DA dogs, I'd rather just not deal with socializing because it's just gonna get ugly anyway. The crossing the street anology was perfect! Having DA dogs "playling" with other dogs and being safe about it is like using the cross walk..... when the signal says DO NOT WALK. LOL


but not *EVERY* pit is a DA dog, yes the *breed itself* can be described as *DA*, but I find fallacy in treating each one as if its going to turn out to be DA.

Now if its a pit from a *DA bloodline*, i see no point in trying to socialize it to see if it will turn out DA. but not every pit is *Boudreaux* or *Nigerino*

Pitbulls aren't exactly wild Tigers, the breed *has* changed a lot in temperament over the last 50 years. Whether for the better or the worst, that will always be disputed, but you can not dispute that the average pitbull temperament has changed. Many members here have pits that are social or at least not as DA as the pitbulls of old. In my humble opinion, you should socialize ALL dogs, maybe not all pitbulls need playdates, but socialization is not the same as daily visits to off leash-dog parks.











I would imagine it's best to socialize each one early on to see their aggressiveness levels instead of automatically dismissing *every* pitbull as dog aggressive.

it seems to me many members here live in rural areas where their dog hardly ever comes across other dogs, and when they do, understandably the situation is tense, especially when the master himself/herself gives off this energy. 
But, how are others able to master their dogs into working therapy and other services if they are all so DA?

*True* perhaps more socialization and training is needed, but we all understood this when we adopted APBTs. 
*True *some APBTs will be DA no matter how much training is involved.
But Cesar Milan is not a magician, Camp Pitbull does not hypnotize their rescue pits, Patch O Pits' dogs have therapy service backgrounds. Many of our dogs can excel equally if we had the knowledge, patience and disciplinarian personalities that they have.

*... or we could just dismiss the whole breed as being unable to socialize with other dogs - no matter what you do.*
----In my opinion that's false, and in some cases ( not all), just an excuse to cover up the fact that we never tried to socialize them.
_
I hate to post in a thread where someone asked for advice and I am merely stating an opinion, but I am inexperienced in the matter of breaking up a dog fight, and yet, I feel a need to address the way this thread has turned in a discussion of how pitbulls are too dog aggressive to socialize at all._


----------



## PITRULE (Nov 16, 2008)

i would also recommend a break stick. What some people have told me is that they always have some of the trainer shock collars on there dogs so if they fight they zap them and they let go dont know if that actually works but have heard it from several people


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

great thread, it made me realize that I need to look into this for future reference.
after researching the subject, I came across some info on Leeburg and would love to hear what people think of this:
*
The safest way to break up a dogfight requires 2 people. Each person grabs the back feet of one of the dogs. The dog back feet are then picked up like a wheelbarrow. With the legs up, both dogs are then pulled apart.

Once the dog fight is broken up and the dogs pulled apart it is critical that the people do not release the dogs or the dog fight will begin again. The two people need to start turning in a circle, or slowly swinging the dogs in a circle while they back away from the other dog. This stops the dog from curling and coming back and biting the person holding their legs.

By circling the dog has to sidestep with its front feet or it will fall on its chin. As long as you slowly continue to back and circle, the dog cannot do any damage to you. To insure that the fight will not begin all over again when you release the dogs, one of the dogs needs to be dragged into an enclosure (i.e. a kennel, the garage, another room) before the dog is released. If you do not do this, the dogs will often charge back and start fighting again or if you release the dog to quickly the dog will turn and attack the person who had his feet.

Dog fights are a very dangerous thing to try and break up alone. You should never rush in and try and grab the dogs to pull them apart. They are in high "fight drive" and are not thinking clearly when fighting. If someone grabs them they will bite without even thinking about who or what they are biting. This is how your loving pet can dog bite the living crap out of you in about a second and a half. *

*..i wonder though, what if two people are not around and i am by myself?*

it continues:

The worst case scenario is that you are alone when a serious fight breaks out. There are a couple things that you must keep in mind:

* Keep your cool you have a job to do.
* Do not waste time screaming at the dogs. It hardly ever works.
* Your goal is still the same; you must break up the fight without getting hurt.
* Go get a leash (allow the fight to continue while you do this).
* Dogs are almost always locked onto one another. Walk up and loop the leash around the back loin of the dog by either threading the leash through the handle or use the clip. I prefer the thread method.
* Now slowly back away and drag the dog to a fence or to an object that you can tie the leash to. By doing this, you effectively create an anchor for one of the dogs.
* Then walk around and grab the back legs of the second dog and drag it away from the dog that is tied up. Remember to turn and circle as they release.
* Drag the dog into a dog pen or another room before you release the back legs.
* Go back and take the dog off the fence and put him or her into a dog kennel.
* Sit down and have a stiff drink (or two).

or you could buy some bad a$$ chickens to regulate for you:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NinaThePitbull said:


> The safest way to break up a dogfight requires 2 people. Each person grabs the back feet of one of the dogs. The dog back feet are then picked up like a wheelbarrow. With the legs up, both dogs are then pulled apart.


This will do nothing for a serious fight between 2 pitbulls. Maybe piss one off more.. Thats about it.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

that's what I was wondering, thanks for clarifying that, i mean, moving in circles isn't gonna do much with a pitbull , i would imagine them to be too damn quick with the neck. 

that's why i wanted peoples opinions on that.



Also, would having the collars with the loop handle on the side help out?


PS ...what if they are not wearing collars? 

Why would grabbing a collar not piss the dog off as much?

Wouldn't that put your hand in a dangerous position. 
I mean, you stated yourself if you can grab your dog's and pull them off they are not "really" going at it. 

I'm not nit picking, I lvalue your input and just trying to stimulate thought for solutions to different scenarios. 

Is there anyone that thinks break sticks should not be used?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

NinaThePitbull said:


> great thread, it made me realize that I need to look into this for future reference.
> after researching the subject, I came across some info on Leeburg and would love to hear what people think of this:
> *
> The safest way to break up a dogfight requires 2 people. Each person grabs the back feet of one of the dogs. The dog back feet are then picked up like a wheelbarrow. With the legs up, both dogs are then pulled apart.
> ...


ROFLMAO! Regulator chickens!! Instantly made me think of that song by Nate Dogg and Warren G "Regulators" lol!! Sorry, I have no real input as I've never had to separate a real fight before. The dog in my avatar, Bruce and my pit/chow/blue heeler mix Alyia went at it once when Bruce was about 6 mos old. We were outside and I was playing with them, and I had to check the meat I was grilling, so I said "That's enough" and walked away. Well, he came charging from behind and jumped up on me, and before I knew it, Alyia was on him, took him down by his neck. I just let them go b/c she was doing the "mommy" thing and correcting him, as if to say, "Mom said enough, why don't you listen!?" It lasted maybe 2 minutes and they were back playing again. She wasn't his mother, but treated him like he was her pup from the time he came home at 6wks old. She was spayed, and obviously dominant. That's been my only experience with a fight. Unless you count my mom's chihuahuas, lol!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NinaThePitbull said:


> that's what I was wondering, thanks for clarifying that, i mean, moving in circles isn't gonna do much with a pitbull , i would imagine them to be too damn quick with the neck.
> 
> that's why i wanted peoples opinions on that.
> 
> ...


Grabbing a collar and twisting chokes the dog. Drops them fast. It may seem cruel to some but I have seen the damage that can happen in seconds. I will choke my dog.

Pulling on the back legs is just irritating, and doesn't resolve anything.

Yes you are putting your hand in danger, but is your dog worth it? I recently got my hand caught in the middle of a fight. My hand has permanently damaged. I reach for a collar and the other dog reached to bite that spot at the same time.

I didn't have time to get to my break stick. Do it over? Yes I would. I would put my hand in danger again to separate dogs. I know what would have happened to Slim had I not got to Maes collar.

As for not wearing collars.. I NEVER have a dog with out a collar unless getting a bath or special pictures.

I think anyone with a dog should have a collar on it. But that just me. Many people like naked dogs lmao.

I also want to add I only deal with bully breeds. Other breeds fight they are on their own. I don't own other breeds (other than the chi) and I don't get near other breeds being aggressive.

Bully bred dogs tend not to redirect during a fight as where many others breeds will bite whatever they can.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my dogs wears their chokers all the time because their tags are on them... i only use collars for walking them


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> As for not wearing collars.. I NEVER have a dog with out a collar unless getting a bath or special pictures.
> 
> I think anyone with a dog should have a collar on it. But that just me. Many people like naked dogs lmao.


same here, both mine ALWAYS have a collar on, bath is the only exception.

break sticks are quick and easy, water doesnt work for me, its a break stick or find a door way and pull one in the next room and close the door as much as possible and then use the break stick. 2 people is a big help.

i stop atleast 1 fight every couple of days before it happens. body language means alot and i can tell my one of my dogs is getting po'ed or tense pretty easly.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

If you know they are fixin to fight that often,why do you even have them together?


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

My bad.. I guess my dogs don't fight as bad as could. Being I can break them up with a hose.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> i would imagine a break stick if the dog isnt letting go easily, my first reaction would be a loud NO or DROP IT ( ok thats obvious) and then a swift physical strike to the one with the tightest grip or aggressor ( if they are locked somehow). i honestly dont know, but need to know as well. do they have break stick key chains?
> 
> the question itself is a bit vague, do you mean prevention through training? or if they are in the middle of battle, need more inout ( as Johnny 5 would say)


I was about to say the same thing lol! I'm not sure if it was Lisa (k9performanceknls) or Cheryl Caragan. One of them told me that when i get my pup, never go anywhere like on walks and such without a break stick.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Water wont work with Riley. it would break peaches off but not my pitbull. The only thing to break her grip is to force her jaw open with a breakstick if there is none around I straddle her, grip her collar tight and pull her forepaws off the ground until she realizes she is choking herself and she lets go and at that instant I pull her away and remove her right away. Mark and i both have never been bit by our dogs. Riley doesnt seem to realize people are there.

I would say use a breakstick, and if you dont have one push the dog into the other so you dont do more damage trying to break them apart. once you do that and if one lets go quickly grab the latched on dogs collar twist and lift the dog slightly off the ground while straddling that dog. be sure you keep the dog pushed forward so it isnt yanking back and hurting the other animal. It takes me a good 5 to 6 mins if that to get Riley to let go. So I have seen a fullblown serious im gonna kill you fight a few times with our dogs but we rotate them outside. we have accidents where one dog slips past someone and gets outside ending in Peaches getting hurt and Riley practically not hurt. =/ but this is very rare nowadays that they fight

our problem area is only outside in the yard and they arent allowed to ever play together.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> ROFLMAO! Regulator chickens!! Instantly made me think of that song by Nate Dogg and Warren G "Regulators" lol!!


most people never heard of that song, even some old school heads, lol. " *REGULATORS* "


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i didnt know that song had a video lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

isn't a breakstick best used between two pits fighting? and 2 of your OWN pits i would imagine. Im not sure about the break stick theory out in the field with another pit, yet alone another non-pit thats not my dog.

i think American_Pit13 had some good advice, Riley said some interesting things too. I really need to learn this, i want the best info possible. I see that it is a lot more difficult than a human fight.

In a human fight the best way is *do nothing*. I dont understand people who always want to get in the middle of two grown a$$ men that want to fight, sometimes they dont even know the men, lol. Let them fight and be done with it. Even if its 2 friends of mine. Why get in the middle, it doesn't concern me, need to let men be men, unless it's in an area were others would get hurt.

*Doggies are different*, i hope this thread continues and we come across some good solutions, honestly, we have a lot of theories bouncing around, but if anyone has some serious experience ( not just one fight or two ) but multiple situations where different actions were executed I would love to hear more.

So far, American_Pit13's sounds the most easily executable without the need of any foreign objects, your seizing control of the dog in the area of his body between the body that provides the push and the head that provides the damage and your using force and gravity to bring them down with an instrument that is tied around a part of their body that is highest from the point of gravity and stability ( neck). Scientifically ( physiologically more like) this seems the most logical.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Honestly, the wheelbarrow method or cold water will not work if two APBTs, or ASTs really get into it. Leerburg may have lots of good info, but much of it pertains to herding breeds, If my two herders "got into it", I would just spray them with a hose, and that would probably work. Not so with an apbt. 

A breaking stick is the easiest way to go, once you learn the knack for it. My first real fight that my dogs got into was about 18 years ago. I used cold water, hot water, pressure hose, twisting the collars, ect and even beat the dogs with a shovel. Nothing worked, and these were two backyard bred dogs. I finally grabbed a couple of big wooden spoons, tied the two dogs up, one to a fence post and grabbed the other with my legs and somehow go them apart. Granted, I was new to the breed, and it was hard, but once I used the spoon like a breaking stick, It was OK. Now I use breaking sticks. 

Also, the choking them out may work, but You would have to choke them out until they almost passed out, and have to be very strong to do this. I also almost lost a finger trying to break up another fight when a dog had a choker collar on. It twisted around my finger and was really bad. Flat buckle collars are the way to go for everyday collars.

Like I stated in my first post, if you can catch the dogs before it gets serious, water may work, but not once they are really into it. It has never worked for me. Plus, be very careful when trying to break up a fight between cur dogs(non-bull breeds). They rat snap, and will bite anything even their own owners. Plus many tomes with non-bulldog breeds they will not do much damage and work it out themselves.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

:goodpost:

..this is turning out to be a great thread.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't do the water thing because I've been in the middle of a fight where some bozo thought to spray the hose, and then we were trying to break up two dogs who were not only highly pissed, but also soaking wet and therefore slippery. My first reaction with a fight is to grab collars and start choking them off. I'm lucky enough to be in a living situation now where there's usually a door or gate that I can throw one of the dogs through and then shut it after they're broken up. I'm also lucky that one of my dogs will settle down and not re-engage once I've got the situation under control. That is a unique luxury.

But yes, a breaking stick can very much come in handy.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

I've seen numerous inexperienced pit bull owners (and non-owners) give out the Leerburg link for breaking up dog fighting and it's basic b.s. when it comes to breaking up pit bulls. The link is more geared toward the GSD or similar large breeds, which he is a specialist in. The author probably has no experience in the APBT breed and although alot of pet owners who own pit bulls want to believe a dog is a dog is a dog, the fact is, pit bulls ARE different in the sense of their DA and the way they fight. So at some degree, the mentality of pet bull owners is what can get this breed in trouble in some way or another. 
(As far as the buckets of water,that may or may not work with dominance issues, but not likely in a full blown fight.) 

Always, always make sure your dog has a collar on while in the presence of other dogs. It's twice as hard breaking up a fight even if one dog hasn't a collar. 

Most all of our fights have been while my husband was at work. I am usually the only one here, broke up most the fights. I am talking full-blown aggressive dog fights. I get right in there, grab the collar of a dog and drag them both where I can secure one. Getting them between a door can also work. I have never been bit, the dogs are too busy with each other and that's just not what they do. They are not HA.

Water doesn't work, shock collars don't work, stun guns or batons don't work. If you have more than 2 dogs out at a time and two get into it, you will soon have the whole yard fighting. More than not, they will all go for the underdog. IF you're dogs fight on a continuous basis and numerous times, my God, don't you think it's time to grow some brains and keep them separate?

Not all pit bulls are going to fight EVER...BUT...you just don't know and alot of the time, they do not give you signals. With the breed, it is more, "When they are going to fight" not "IF they're going to fight" 

As far as the breaking stick. It will do no good if a person doesn't know how to use it and quite frankly, most people don't because they are just too "into" being hysterical. The information the Beth has given is great advice, but for me, choking has never really worked. I have to grab the more dominate dog by the collar, drag them both to a doorway or hookup and go from there. The dogs aren't "highly pissed" and could care less what you, (the human) is doing. They're main concern...they're main focus is the other dog. They bite, clamp on and shake. This is one of the reasons people don't get bit. Most breeds will "bite, bite, bite, bite" in that order at anything that's around at the time. You will never, ever see me try to break up an other med/large breed... EVER! It would scare the s*** outta me..


----------



## ATEXAN (Feb 11, 2010)

I copied and pasted this for yall:

Pit bulls should never go without a collar. Good choices include strong leather collars and heavy duty nylon collars. The collar enables you to get a good grip on the dogs if a fight occurs and pull them apart as soon as the hold is broken. 

Remember that a fight may not always be preceded by growling, barking or posturing. One second everything is fine and the next the dogs are going at it. Excitement and external stimulus, such as a squirrel or cat running up a tree, can trigger a fight. A fight may also escalate out of rough-housing, competition over a bone or toy, or attention from a member of the family. 

A wagging tail doesn't mean a dog won't fight. In fact, a wagging tail is often a signal of excitement and the faster the tail goes the more excited the dog is. As explained above, intense excitement can trigger a fight.

If the dogs get a hold and two people are available, approach the dogs from the rear, clasp the dog's hind end between your knees, and grasp the dog's collar from behind. It is important to immobilize the dog's hind end. Then insert the break stick in the space between the teeth in the dog's jaw (behind the molars). Twist the break stick gently but firmly in the dog's mouth. You should work on the more aggressive dog, and the other person should be ready to pull on the other dog as soon as the stick breaks the hold.

If you are alone, drag the dogs to something solid, tie one of the them to it, and then proceed with the breaking stick to separate them.

If you follow these procedures carefully, you can stop a fight relatively quickly

P.S. Absolutely dont use the Leerburg with APBT's pulling will cause more damage and regarding two non APBT breeds I would suggest not intervening because you will get bit!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I grab a collar in each hand and pull the dogs apart (it is nice if there is someone there to help but it seems like I'm always alone when this happens). I have been around a lot of dogs that have started fights from little mix breeds to german shepherds and dobermans. This has always worked for me and I have had very few bites. I don't own a breakstick and I doubt I would even think about the thing if I did have have one.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is a short video of using a break stick. Nothing special just something I put together quick, because I had had a few IMs and emails about it.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

:goodpost:

Thank you for the vid! great demo


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice video.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

howard thanks for posting that.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

amazing video, Howard, you might have just saved a lot of people and dogs from damage in the future by posting this.... salute


...being that it is wedge shaped, you could pretty much use it on any breed small or large...no?

it's obviously superior in a pit fight, would it be equally superior for fights of any breed? ( chihuahua to Dogue De Bdx?)


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

No. You don't want to use it on any other breed. You WILL get bit. Not to be a smarta$$, but have you been reading the posts and just taking out parts that you like, because it has been said a couple times, and I know I posted it, that pit bulls fight and bite differently than other breeds. This is one of the reasons you can use a breaking stick. This is one reason why most people do not get bit while breaking up a fight.

Great video Howard. Would you let me use it on my site, with due credit? It would be great information to add. I get close to 200 hits a day on my personal site. (I believe you know Redcoat) If not, that is OK too. I mainly just wanted to say thanks for the post. Most people do not know how to use one. That was simple and clear. :clap:


----------



## Kate (Apr 12, 2010)

This is a great thread.. I enjoyed reading it..

Thank you son much everyone..


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

ive always used a toned down version of our issue tasers. it does hurt. a lot. but there's no permanent damage and it shakes the dogs up so bad the fight is absolutely forgotten. and because it's over so quickly there's not really anywhere for the dogs to direct a negative experience association. works on any breed with no biting. some people cry foul but i'd much rather my dog hurt for 3 seconds than end up dead.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

There is nothing more valuable than a buckle collar and a break stick in dealing with the APBT. If you can part the dogs with water good for you, if you can pull the dogs apart, good for you.
I personally own the type of bulldog that goes into an immediate hold onto some part of the other dogs body. Pulling will harm the dog tremendously if there is an artery under where the dog has the bite.
Water is completely useless as well.
There is no harm in owning this break stick and learning how to use it with the video. It might save your dogs life or the life of another.
I have never had to part anything except 2 APBTS BTW. If there is another breed involved, then that dog is on his own. I won't put my hand near his head. FAR too dangerous. 
If you know how to hold the collar on an APBT you are completely safe.
I have parted my dogs, someone elses dogs and my dog and someone elses dogs multiple times over the years. Never been bit once.
I have also had to choke a dog down a couple of times. It is risky, but it does work. When you are by yourself you do what you have to do.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sure put the video there if you would like. I also would not use a stick on other breeds, they will bite you. I think the stick works good for the bull breeds and some mollussers, but other breeds, you would get bit, IMO. I know people who use them with their American bulldogs and bandogs to get them off hogs too. I think a hotshot or cattle prods work for well for non-bullbreeds. We know people that use them. Our training club has one for that very reason. 

Actually, I hve a couple of herders, and we just let them work it out. It does not go on and on, like it does with the APBTs. One usaully establishes dominance and it is done.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Is Howard your husband, Beth? lol.. No seriously.

What should I give credit too? I've been getting around to update the site all this week and would like to get it up. videos are the best learning tool.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> Here is a short video of using a break stick. Nothing special just something I put together quick, because I had had a few IMs and emails about it.
> YouTube - How to use a break stick


:goodpost:

fantastic video!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bethb2007 said:


> Actually, I have a couple of herders, and we just let them work it out. It does not go on and on, like it does with the APBTs. One usually establishes dominance and it is done.


:goodpost: Other breeds fights are nothing like a bully breeds fight. Alot of people just don't know how serious the difference is until they have a SERIOUS fight. This is why my dogs just don't play together. Even those who like each other. I am not risking a fight. It can happen in a second. No warning signs. Just a pitbull deciding to make that move and the other is gonna come back just as bad.

I had a fight break out once because Gehud splashed water on Mae. Mae doesn't like to step in water outside. Gehud walked by thru a puddle and the puddle splashed her, she nailed him. Fight was on. Male and Female who had never had issues.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

that video was great. i honestly never wanted a break stick because of the stigma but have been tryin to figure out how to deal with a fight if it came up. as george is gettin bigger and i really don't want to think about him and lace not getting along, i am being an ignorant owner not to be prepared. imma go get a tent stake tomorrow. im not afraid to choke a dog out but i'm pretty sure my lil 5'2" frame is not about to control and/or choke 2 out at once if need be, and since i'm home alone all day long with 4 pitdogs... not likely i would have any help if something happened. even if jill were home- she's more likely to scream and escalate the situation than be a help anyhow


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

kimber said:


> No. You don't want to use it on any other breed. You WILL get bit. Not to be a smarta$$, but have you been reading the posts and just taking out parts that you like,


Im not sure who your speaking to.. honestly not sure what your speaking about..

I am guessing by the beginning of your post you were answering my inquiry as to whether they should be used on other breeds, but the following statement:

*"but have you been reading the posts and just taking out parts that you like"*

..threw me off, can you clarify please? It doesnt make you a smarta$$, you are merely expressing your opinion, I just need you to clarify what you mean please.

by the way... what did Howard mean by *stretch?* as in move back once you have control of the collar and the jaw is released?


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

It means what it says. There are certain things that have been clearly said numerous times, but you keep asking the same questions even though the answers have been given for the the most part. No biggie. Just somewhat irratating.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, I am HowardB's wife, and I taught him everything he knows! Just kidding. I took the video, but he narrated it and posted it. Go ahaad and use it. Just something we put together is a few seconds, nothing special.


----------



## Bronson (Nov 3, 2009)

Im suprised I haven't seen anybody elaborate on success of using a cattle prod.

Hot-Shot Electric Prods

First of all, don't tell me it's cruel. When you hear the dogs biting down with such force that it sounds like bones breaking, and they start ripping and jerking and tearing, (you know, like they do when they're playing tug-a-war or hanging from a spring pole). 
I will share with you my method of success and how and why it works.

If you only have 1 or 2 pits, this is *NOT* for you. You wont experience the confrontations that occur when having multiple pits living together.

When you have 3 or more pits playing together, it wont take much before one of them gets jealous or one plays too rough and without warning "SNAP!". Your "loverboys" or "sweetgirls" are gone and what you have is 2 or maybe 3 wild animals locked into survival mode, where it's fight for your life. Once these dogs are locked in to their fight mode, not much will break their focus. Beleive me with over 20 yrs experiece owning from 3 to 6 pits at a time, I've seen some ugly, bloody fights. *NONE OF THEM INTENTIONAL.* 
We've done everything from throwing them in the shallow end of the pool(dont do this, just makes it more difficult to break them apart), wedged lounge chairs between them, each person grabs a dog by the back of the neck trying to pull them apart, waiting for them to release at the same time. All these require a great deal of strength and focus, otherwise you might get yourself severly injured.
One day my mom(5' tall, in her 60's) was at the house alone and thought she would let the dogs in and give them the spoiled treatment. It wasn't long before something triggered a dogfight in the house, with the 3rd dog jumping in and out getting her licks in, and the only thing my mom could do is beat them with a broom and hope they would stop. She wasn't so lucky. They eventually wore eachother out but the damage was done. She finally was able to call me and I hauled ass home. Blood everywhere. Both dogs were soaked and we had to rush them to the vets for muscle repair surgery, alot of stitches and pet meds.. That fight costed over $3000.00 in vet bills. 
That was it, I could not aford for this to happen again.
A breeder friend recommended the cattle prod so I went and got one.
I was shocked to see that you only have to use it once and it works quick. Just a quick "ZAP" to the aggressor and it breaks that focus instantly and gives you back control of the situation. The prod has a 3ft wand so even my mom can use it without risking injury to herself.
IT IS *NOT A TOY* AND MUST BE KEPT UP OUT OF REACH FROM KIDS.
After only 2 uses the dogs dont fight anymore. And I'm happy knowing that if a fight did start up, I can grab the prod and end it before the can cause any damage. I don't even have to use it, theY just see it and remember what happened last time and they chill out fast.

*SO I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THE CATTLE PROD IF YOU HAVE 3 OR MORE PITS LIVING TOGETHER*

BRONSON


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

If you can comprehend a handful of details, then you don't have to ask a MILLION questions. Print out the posts.


----------



## ichibanpitbull (Apr 13, 2010)

bronson, someone did suggest a stun gun. pretty much the same but no 3 foot wand and probably not as powerful.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

APBTHAUS said:


> I think you have a valid question. What's next? Walking the other way when a dog and owner come around the corner? Never introducing your dog to other new dogs you meet? I think socialization is the key, not promoting anti-social behavior. I watch my dog very closely when she is on leash and meeting a new dog for the first time. I monitor body language of both dogs and look to see how well trained it is before I introduce her. *Have we really gotten to the point that we can't get a group of friends together with their dogs(all of whom are pits or boxers who have known each other since puppyhood) to play off leash? :hammer::hammer:*
> 
> Answer: break stick like the others have said


Uh yup kinda what you sign up for when you get a pit bull. The possibility of not getting to go to those little doggy face licking, isnt my dog so cool parties with your friends anymore.



reddoggy said:


> Back to the OP. I keep buckets of water in and outside the house. If it's a yard fight, I usually just dump the water on them and it shocks em long enough to pull em apart. Keeping collars on yer dogs is important for this reason right here.
> 
> BTW, I really don't understand the point in socializing a DA dog with other dogs if they're not working dogs. I thought it was important at one point but after having X amount of DA dogs, I'd rather just not deal with socializing because it's just gonna get ugly anyway. The crossing the street anology was perfect! Having DA dogs "playling" with other dogs and being safe about it is like using the cross walk..... when the signal says DO NOT WALK. LOL


How I wish water would work on a real apbt.

Also want to point out.
The dogs should never be pulled apart it will cause way more damage then the dog fight itself.

Cattle prods stun guns.. really people? Give me a break it is not that hard to break up a dog fight. These methods are unnecessary.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Also want to point out.
The dogs should never be pulled apart it will cause way more damage then the dog fight itself.
*

...that makes sense

reddoggy said:
*BTW, I really don't understand the point in socializing a DA dog with other dogs if they're not working dogs. I thought it was important at one point but after having X amount of DA dogs, I'd rather just not deal with socializing because it's just gonna get ugly anyway. The crossing the street anology was perfect! Having DA dogs "playling" with other dogs and being safe about it is like using the cross walk..... when the signal says DO NOT WALK. LOL*

im beginning to understand that, although I disagreed at first. i just think ( in my ineperienced humble opinion, they should be socialized as pups anyway, but differnt circumstances probably have different needs. but reddoggy speaks on experience, which is always valued. I wish gamer spoke out more int this thread as well, I'm a silent admirer of his opinion on a lot of things.

Bronson, nice detailed true experience post, will check that out.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Bronson, is a cattle prod the same as a stun-baton, because I had a stun-baton (basically a stun gun), and it did no good at all. I ended up breaking the baton by using it as a bat. lol......... (that didn't work either...) ah, the good old days.. how refreshing --not.

I have not had a fight in years, but in the early days, we have broke up at least a dozen. I will say this though, the word of the day is "calm".. Try to stay calm, (yeah, right) and do what you do, step by step. If you have multiple dogs in the yard fighting, start eliminating one dog at a time as quickly as you can. Contrary to all the blood, slime and mess, alot of the time it's not as bad as it looks. Just keep amoxicillion and disinfectant in the cabinet and treats in the treat jar and you are good to go. Most the time they can go a good 10-20 minutes without doing any real damage.


----------



## ichibanpitbull (Apr 13, 2010)

I didn't agree just pointing out that someone had suggested a similar tactic


----------



## ichibanpitbull (Apr 13, 2010)

kimber is right unless there is serious shaking going on there is not so much damage unless one dog is a bone crusher


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Keeping the dogs between your legs with a good grip on the collar does a lot to minimize shaking.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

gamer said:


> Keeping the dogs between your legs with a good grip on the collar does a lot to minimize shaking.


Booyah, another good one. where were you all this time?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Booyah, another good one. where were you all this time?


LOL busy with the kidlets cant believe I will have 3 in JR high next year scary stuff I tell you. I have more info just pushed for time will come back after shoppping and help you out Nina


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

gamer said:


> Uh yup kinda what you sign up for when you get a pit bull. The possibility of not getting to go to those little doggy face licking, isnt my dog so cool parties with your friends anymore.
> 
> Cattle prods stun guns.. really people? Give me a break it is not that hard to break up a dog fight. These methods are unnecessary.


Who said anything about that you sarcastic dingleberry. Yea, I get together with my friends for face licking parties....okay guy. It's really too bad your so arrogant/opinionated because you do sound like you know what you're talking about(for the most part). If you helped share that knowledge with people instead of ridiculing and or belittling them it would get you a whole lot further in life, not to mention help out other members of this board.

To each his own, they're alot of women that have these dogs. I know my girlfriend couldn't pull apart two locked up pits. So maybe for some this is a good idea. Just because it's not your way don't hate. I personally wouldn't use one but I'm not hating on people who do.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

APBTHAUS said:


> Who said anything about that you sarcastic dingleberry. Yea, I get together with my friends for face licking parties....okay guy. It's really too bad your so arrogant/opinionated because you do sound like you know what you're talking about(for the most part). If you helped share that knowledge with people instead of ridiculing and or belittling them it would get you a whole lot further in life, not to mention help out other members of this board.
> 
> To each his own, they're alot of women that have these dogs. I know my girlfriend couldn't pull apart two locked up pits. So maybe for some this is a good idea. Just because it's not your way don't hate. I personally wouldn't use one but I'm not hating on people who do.


Im looking into to, not for myself, but i dont see the harm in having one at home, what if your in the bathroom and a fight erupts, like youve stated yourself, your girl, wife or mom, might not be able to use a breakstick or have the courage too ( in a bad case scenario where you leave your brains somewhere and something like this erupts it might be handy....emphasis on the word might), but i still need to look into it more and ask a few more questions, hope anyone else doesnt mind, it seems ive been asking too many questions lately, lol.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Im looking into to, not for myself, but i dont see the harm in having one at home, what if your in the bathroom and a fight erupts, like youve stated yourself, your girl, wife or mom, might not be able to use a breakstick or have the courage too ( in a bad case scenario where you leave your brains somewhere and something like this erupts it might be handy....emphasis on the word might), but i still need to look into it more and ask a few more questions, hope anyone else doesnt mind, it seems ive been asking too many questions lately, lol.


Well I can tell you this, sometimes things that cause pain to the dog will make matters worse. I had one scenario where I was walking my dog and a guy went ahead and let his pit out of his front door with the little tsss tsss noise, long story short all heck broke loose... he comes charging out of his house and decides that to get my dog to let go (since me asking him to get a collar on his dog and help me was too much) he took a lighter and lit up my dogs family jewels this caused pain and my dog just clamped down harder on his dog thus causing more damage to his dog than if he would have just grabbed a stick straddled his dog and broke the dogs up.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

IF YOU OWN AN APBT YOU ARE RETARDED NOT TO OWN BREAKING STICKS. and if you need to know how to use them you definitely should not own a apbt.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

gamer said:


> Well I can tell you this, sometimes things that cause pain to the dog will make matters worse. I had one scenario where I was walking my dog and a guy went ahead and let his pit out of his front door with the little tsss tsss noise, long story short all heck broke loose... he comes charging out of his house and decides that to get my dog to let go (since me asking him to get a collar on his dog and help me was too much) he took a lighter and lit up my dogs family jewels this caused pain and my dog just clamped down harder on his dog thus causing more damage to his dog than if he would have just grabbed a stick straddled his dog and broke the dogs up.


yeah, thats what i was worried about, plus the fact that the prod would be used by someone other than myself and my dog would turn on that person.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I accept you apology gamer. I really do enjoy reading most of your posts. I do know the potential risks when you own a pit, however all of these dogs have been friends since puppyhood and enjoy playing together. When things get a little rough they are put in check(submission) immediately until they calm down for a few minutes. 
Look at the dog whisperer, those dogs all hang out/play together including multiple pits, including Daddy the big boy which Caesar acquired from Redman(Rap artist). If a fight breaks out it is handled. 

That is how I feel too, I'm not going to stop going hiking/barbecues etc.with my dog and with my friends and their Pits, Boxers, Dachshunds, AMstaffs, Maltese, Mini Poodles etc. If something happens I will address it but until then I will be living my life and keeping my dog on the low end of the food chain(in check where she should be).


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> IF YOU OWN AN APBT YOU ARE RETARDED NOT TO OWN BREAKING STICKS. and if you need to know how to use them you definitely should not own a apbt.


I find that most people respond better when you give them good advice and back it up with some details, instead of just telling people they're retarded for not doing it. I agree with your belief on the importance of break sticks, yet disagree with your method of advising others on this.

*"and if you need to know how to use them you definitely should not own a apbt."*

... or you could just *teach* that person, like Howard did in his video, and they will then be worthy ( in your eyes) of owning a pitbull.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

imo opinion this is one of the things an apbt owner should know before aquiring their animal. i rank knowing how to use a breaking stick up there with kowledge like crate training or chaining. this is a must know for our breed. i DO NOT believe these dogs are for everyone, especially uneducated owners. our breed has enough problems without the ignorant owners. i do not say ignorant in a derogatory manner toward anyone i say ignorant because they don't know or require this info til it's too late. and again imo if you cant look at a breaking stick and know how to use it, you DO NOT need to be an apbt owner. if one cant figure out what breaking sticks are or how to use them then one definitely SHOULD NOT own an apbt. breaking sticks are one of the most self explanatory things on earth use common sense people.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay I got this thread some what cleaned up. Please keep to the topic.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey CincinnatiBullies, not being facetious here at all, just a quick question. Are your bullies DA?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> IF YOU OWN AN APBT YOU ARE RETARDED NOT TO OWN BREAKING STICKS. and if you need to know how to use them you definitely should not own a apbt.


I am sorry but I disagree because in some areas they are considered dogfighting paraphernalia and it is illegal to own break sticks. i wouldnt wanna be hammered for owning so called "fighting pits" for owning one and here where I am it is illegal to fight and own anything related.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> I am sorry but I disagree because in some areas they are considered dogfighting paraphernalia and it is illegal to own break sticks. i wouldnt wanna be hammered for owning so called "fighting pits" for owning one and here where I am it is illegal to fight and own anything related.


Doesnt have to be a real one a nice short sturdy stick would work too.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

gamer said:


> Doesnt have to be a real one a nice short sturdy stick would work too.


I think that goes for anything used as break stick? I will be looking further into that tho because i am not to sure about what they would class as illegal here. I am thinking a stick used for breaking up a fight would be classed as a break stick? If anyone knows about what i am talking about please feel free to whack me in the face and educate on legal/illegal states where breaks are NOT allowed or ARE allowed. :roll:

would help me out greatly!!! and even help others who may not know of this


----------



## Kate (Apr 12, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> I think that goes for anything used as break stick? I will be looking further into that tho because i am not to sure about what they would class as illegal here. I am thinking a stick used for breaking up a fight would be classed as a break stick? If anyone knows about what i am talking about please feel free to whack me in the face and educate on legal/illegal states where breaks are NOT allowed or ARE allowed. :roll:
> 
> would help me out greatly!!! and even help others who may not know of this


Hi RileyRoo,

I did some research on break sticks but, unfortunately, i didn't came across any law that says break sticks are illegal in these states directly.. you know.. But I came across the electric break sticks are banned in some states.. So I figured it would be banned to use in these states as well..
1-Hawaii, 
2-Massachusetts, 
3-Michigan,
4-New Jersey, 
5-New York,
6-Rhode Island, 
7-Wisconsin. 


I don't count on states which APBT is banned.. But if you would like to check out, click on the link.. 
Breed-spesific legislation..

Breed-specific legislation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here is another scenario.. Worst come to worst.. You weren't successful to break the fight.. What are the laws, if your dog is bitten? etc.. This site seems all right..

DOG BITE LAW - Breed Specific Laws

And at last, forget about the laws.. How to make your own break stick?
Here you go..

http://www.pbrc.net/misc/breakstick_howto.pdf


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> IF YOU OWN AN APBT YOU ARE RETARDED NOT TO OWN BREAKING STICKS. and if you need to know how to use them you definitely should not own a apbt.


Ummm NO..... Many APBT owners don't own break sticks. 
Many APBT owners don't know how to use them because they have never had the need.

I DO NOT own a break stick. I have 1 Am Bully and 5 dogs *I* Consider APBT. I use to own one break stick and I do support them. I gave mine to some one who needed it more and showed her how to use it when time came, if it came.

I have never got another, because Break sticks are a back up around here. I can choke a dog out with its collar long before I can find the stick.

I am not saying you shouldn't own a break stick. I will get another when I get around to it. However they are not a necessity if you have another way of efficiently separating a fight.

Due to me getting into these dog and having multiples at a young inexperienced age I have had more than my share of unnecessary fights. I have never once used a break stick and have separated my dogs within 2 mins MAX.

Break sticks are a great tool however you are not retarded if you don't own one. I personally consider my self average intelligence  Even with out my stick.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It is not that break sticks are illegal, because they are not, But if you own multiple APBT (ESPECIALLY ANY WITH SCARS!) A tread mill and a break stick those can all be held as dog fighting equipment. 

Well really if you own a bully type dog thats cause for dog fighting but the stick or conditioning equipment seals the deal...


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Break sticks are a great tool however you are not retarded if you don't own one. I personally consider my self average intelligence  Even with out my stick.


I'd say just about average as well.

lol.. just kidding.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> It is not that break sticks are illegal, because they are not, But if you own multiple APBT (ESPECIALLY ANY WITH SCARS!) A tread mill and a break stick those can all be held as dog fighting equipment.
> 
> Well really if you own a bully type dog thats cause for dog fighting but the stick or conditioning equipment seals the deal...


THANK YOU FOR THAT POST

a breakstick is a plastic or wooden wedge shaped tool.

You can not make it illegal, yet alone be able to enforce such a law. It is merely an object that will be used as evidence against you should you ever be accused of dog fighting. 
I have not looked into it on a legal level, but I do not see how they can make something like that illegal. I* can* see how it would be used against an individual to present a dog fighting case.. but that's all.

You can use anything of the same size and shape. i would even recommend *that* instead of buying one online and having it become record.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Kate said:


> Hi RileyRoo,
> 
> I did some research on break sticks but, unfortunately, i didn't came across any law that says break sticks are illegal in these states directly.. you know.. But I came across the electric break sticks are banned in some states.. So I figured it would be banned to use in these states as well..
> 1-Hawaii,
> ...


thank you! but unfortunatly I looked up laws here and it says it is a no no to own fighting supplies (break sticks, treds ect) but I will be reading the sites you gave me.

and fyi, Peaches has scars from when Riley nailed her good. So I just don't wanna take any chances though. don't get me wrong..I feel I MAY need something like that but not right now I wont own one we have a good rotation and NOT one fight so far so it is all good over here.

anyways, thanks guys for clearing things up.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RileyRoo said:


> thank you! but unfortunatly I looked up laws here and it says it is a no no to own fighting supplies (break sticks, treds ect) but I will be reading the sites you gave me.
> 
> and fyi, Peaches has scars from when Riley nailed her good. So I just don't wanna take any chances though. don't get me wrong..I feel I MAY need something like that but not right now I wont own one we have a good rotation and NOT one fight so far so it is all good over here.
> 
> anyways, thanks guys for clearing things up.


I looked all over for the post, but we had a list off all the things that can be used as "evidence" of dog fighting and well if you own a pitbull and anything used for working out are medically caring for a dog its evidence.

Found it!
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...ow-many-you-would-considered-dog-fighter.html


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I looked all over for the post, but we had a list off all the things that can be used as "evidence" of dog fighting and well if you own a pitbull and anything used for working out are medically caring for a dog its evidence.
> 
> Found it!
> http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...ow-many-you-would-considered-dog-fighter.html


*wow, thanks american_pit13!!!!*
*that list is outragious!!!! seriously? dont we all have alot of useful things for our dogs despite their breed. I own collars, leashes, and springpole/flirtpole *

:hammer:

*This thread has turned out fantastic! Imo. and thank's for that thread link. I am actually going to copy this whole thing and give it to a few friends and family. would help them out with their dogs! especially my aunt, and even going to show Mark that link above. I am sure he would like that. xD*
*and well..since I already have a list going with sp/fp collar/leashes and vet bills might as well go to walmart today and see if i can find anything that would work as a break stick and get two just to have them around here for those JUST incase moments. *
*So what could i use for one? either make one or actually buy something that would work that walmart carries.*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know! I mean any owner of multiple dogs has half that list lmao.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

okay i'm sorry to anyone who too offense at my retarded remark. allow me to explain. any dog with any percentage of apbt. HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BE OR BECOME DA AT ANY TIME! breaking sticks are merely a tool of properly owning and caring for the apbt. especially if one owns several apbt bred dogs. i think the issue about fighting paraphenalia needs to be adressed also. these are NOT fighting tools these are tools for responsible ownership of these dogs. i don't believe treadmills are fighting tools either but that's another discussion. the breaking stick is specifically made for the bite of the apbt. anyone who has ever seen one of our dogs go into a hold will completely understand why one should own a breaking stick.


i have several bully's some are da most are not. but i pay attention to every situation even with my bully bred dogs. the potential for a mishap is always present.


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

carry a break stick. have one per dog. a fight ensues, grab each collar, as you're strattling the dog, insert into mouth twist back like you're twising a throttle. pull them off each other. separate IMMEDIATELY! NEVER trust them together again.
end of story.
be smart. be prepared. carry a break stick!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

posted by scratch:

carry a break stick. have one per dog. a fight ensues, grab each collar, as you're strattling the dog, insert into mouth twist back like you're twising a throttle. pull them off each other. separate IMMEDIATELY! NEVER trust them together again.
end of story.
be smart. be prepared. carry a break stick!


great post straight and to the point. answered the question at hand.


:goodpost::clap::goodpost::clap:


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i agree the only that real works with out hurting your is a break stick but i could see that crazy fight with the presa and pit geez i wouldnt want to be the one breaking that up cause a presa canario aint no joke


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

eddy said:


> yeah i agree the only that real works with out hurting your is a break stick but i could see that crazy fight with the presa and pit geez i wouldnt want to be the one breaking that up cause a presa canario aint no joke


I would hope that anyone who actually knows what a break stick is, would also be smart enough not to use it in that scenero cause you're right, "ain't no joke..."


----------



## dozer (Jul 11, 2009)

a break stick is a medium round stick about 10 to 12 inches to break apart take left hand grab the nose not to hard then take break stick put n mouth close to the jaw as possible then pry this will break the lock


----------



## red dragon (Mar 23, 2010)

umm beat the crap out of all of them thats what i do when mine start fighting we use to keep all of our **** dogs in the same pen so they fought alot over food we have to chain them now


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

So glad I found this thread and read it tonight. The video if it's not SHOULD be a sticky and easier to find. Wow could I have used this sooner. And tomorrow you can bet I'll buy a few of those landscape stakes to have around!!! I've been around some non pit fights and your right. You've not witnessed anything until you see two of these at it. All my "old" tricks did nothing and I was at a loss other than killing Lee Lee....to make him let go of Oso. I never want to go through that again and take extreme precautions now. 

Funny thing is years ago I had a Weim jump on my GS and NOTHING broke it up. My then husband used a cresent wrench like the break stick and it worked. I had a Weim with a bloody mouth but at least I had a live GSD. Who knew that ex hubby was so close to knowing what a break stick was without a real clue. LOL


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> Here is a short video of using a break stick. Nothing special just something I put together quick, because I had had a few IMs and emails about it.
> YouTube - How to use a break stick


:goodpost: i was going to post that, it is a very imformative video


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

scruff and pluck(parting stick) I have carried the dogs both by the sides of their scruff and dunked them in the kiddie pool then like 3 stooges crack their head together, LOL.. when its more than 2 however I worry mostly about legs, a dog can get strug up so quick, So I have break sticks and tie outs EvERywhere, for just in case senerios.. The water hose bit, Ive seen not work, the bucket of water method works but Im like the kung fu fighter with out tie outs off every corner and tree, slings and rollin dogs to keep them from getting back together. 2 dogs no problem, in my yard if they all jump a dog, its gonna be a 1500 dollar surgery in about 1 minute and a half


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

This may be a dumb question, but has anyone been attacked by a loose dog while out for a walk with your dog? In that case you're alone with your dog on a leash and another dog of whatever breed with no owner present and it may or may not have a collar. Do you even attempt to break that up? Do you let them fight since you can't trust the other dog and hope someone comes to help you out? Just curious about this since I read this thread and most of it is about breaking up your own dogs, having collars, or two people present. I also didn't see anything about what to actually do to break up a fight between a pit and another large breed that you're unfamiliar with (unless I missed it) when you're alone...or even if their owner isn't willing to help. I know there are a lot of other girls on this forum so hopefully I'm not the only one worried or wondering about this. Thanks!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Best thing you can do is avoid the situation. If it happens, don't panic. When a dog is bound to a hysterical owner by a leash, he'll most likely take the worst of it. I'd never walk a dog in a public setting but that's just me. It sure does work though. Ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I posted somewhere on how to do it alone. You really dont want to let your dog fight another dog but if the other dog is really getting into your dog drop the leash you dont want your dog eaten up. You could also tie your dog short to something and kick the unknown dog in the stomach and hopefully it runs off.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> This may be a dumb question, but has anyone been attacked by a loose dog while out for a walk with your dog? In that case you're alone with your dog on a leash and another dog of whatever breed with no owner present and it may or may not have a collar. Do you even attempt to break that up? Do you let them fight since you can't trust the other dog and hope someone comes to help you out? Just curious about this since I read this thread and most of it is about breaking up your own dogs, having collars, or two people present. I also didn't see anything about what to actually do to break up a fight between a pit and another large breed that you're unfamiliar with (unless I missed it) when you're alone...or even if their owner isn't willing to help. I know there are a lot of other girls on this forum so hopefully I'm not the only one worried or wondering about this. Thanks!


*OK This happens to me often in my neighborhood. I live in a neighborhood where everyone has a Golden or a Lab or some little dog and they all have the mindset that its ok to let their dogs walk off leash or let them out in the front without a leash, even though they all have fenced in backyards. I have had a handful of incidents where I was walking Kangol on leash and one of my oh so sweet neighbors let their dogs out without a leash and they charged Kangol, who is very DA. He is a big and very strong dog; however, I ALWAYS have control of him. The small dogs are usually the ones who charge him and I can hold Kangol back and redirect his attention long enough for the other people to get their dog. I shouldn't have to do that though. There is a leash law for a reason. Because of this I don't usually walk Kangol until about midnight to avoid situations such as this. There is one lab in my neighborhood whose owner lets her walk 20 feet ahead of him unleashed and she is not even all that nice. She was aggressive with me when I saw her wandering the neighborhood one afternoon and even approached my son and tried to eat his Popsicle- no owner in site. I have told the owner on more than one occasion that just because he thinks his dog is nice doesn't mean my dog isn't an askhold 
I took the precaution of a=contacting animal control and reporting the dogs I see off leash continuously just in case something were to happen then my butt is covered. There are only 3 dogs I have seen off leash on a regular; it is usually during the day so I definitely don't take Kangol out during the day. I always make sure I am aware of my surroundings though so that I can manage appropriately so that if a loose dog does approach I can handle it.*


buzhunter said:


> Best thing you can do is avoid the situation. If it happens, don't panic. When a dog is bound to a hysterical owner by a leash, he'll most likely take the worst of it. I'd never walk a dog in a public setting but that's just me. It sure does work though. Ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


:goodpost: *Definitely don't panic. It is hard not to freak out if it ever happens to you, especially the first time; but, dogs react to their owner's body language and emotions. 
*


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

Max got on my cousins 1/2 lab 1/2 pit one day and I damned near couldn`t get him off.. was wishing I had mine with me for sure that day.


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

This is a little trick that I`ve learned over the years....... grab the dog and squeeze right in it`s solar plexus..... dogs HATE to be grabbed there.... they usually let go..


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

buzhunter said:


> Best thing you can do is avoid the situation. If it happens, don't panic. When a dog is bound to a hysterical owner by a leash, he'll most likely take the worst of it. I'd never walk a dog in a public setting but that's just me. It sure does work though. Ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


I know that would work for the most part, however it's not realistic for me to NOT take my dog on a daily walk. Hopefully the situation never occurs but I would rather be safe and know how to handle it than not and be thinking, "Ah man, I should have just avoided it and kept her home," while it is going on. I wouldn't bring my dog near another while out, but I can't control other people or other dogs.

@gamer: Lol, I was wondering about kicking/beating the crap out of the other dog. I just wouldn't want it to come back and bite me in the butt legally or monetarily for hurting some idiot's dog as he watched even if I was the one following the leash law. Plus, I know some people would have that attitude like they aren't in fault and be staring at me like "Aren't you going to break it up? You're the one with the 'scary dog'...?" and then cry lawsuit if their dog is the one to get hurt or killed.

@pitbullmamanatl: Thanks!!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I've had this almost happen with other breeds. I head it off before the other dog gets to me by being so loud and menacing they'd rather mess with anything than me. My daughter laughed so hard at me one day. We have a female bully that for some reason pure hates my Weim. I didn't know she was loose and I came outside with my Weim on a leash. She immediately ran toward him, teeth barred. I jumped out in front of him and showed her my teeth and growled and shouted a few obcenities to the effect of I'll rip your head off if you do. She put her hackles down and slinked off. My daughter was on the ground rolling laughing....saying OMG you've have turned into a dog!!! And she kept imitating me......I was embarrassed but hey it worked. LMBO....
Another one of those don't think I'm crazy things. But, I've been able with "most" dogs, not all (like Oso the psycho one) to make them "feel" the fear without ever touching them. Just as you can make them "feel" the love and come to you.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

gamer said:


> Well I can tell you this, sometimes things that cause pain to the dog will make matters worse. I had one scenario where I was walking my dog and a guy went ahead and let his pit out of his front door with the little tsss tsss noise, long story short all heck broke loose... he comes charging out of his house and decides that to get my dog to let go (since me asking him to get a collar on his dog and help me was too much) he took a lighter and lit up my dogs family jewels this caused pain and my dog just clamped down harder on his dog thus causing more damage to his dog than if he would have just grabbed a stick straddled his dog and broke the dogs up.


if some 1 did that to my dog the only think id be breaking is his nose


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> This may be a dumb question, but has anyone been attacked by a loose dog while out for a walk with your dog? In that case you're alone with your dog on a leash and another dog of whatever breed with no owner present and it may or may not have a collar. Do you even attempt to break that up? Do you let them fight since you can't trust the other dog and hope someone comes to help you out? Just curious about this since I read this thread and most of it is about breaking up your own dogs, having collars, or two people present. I also didn't see anything about what to actually do to break up a fight between a pit and another large breed that you're unfamiliar with (unless I missed it) when you're alone...or even if their owner isn't willing to help. I know there are a lot of other girls on this forum so hopefully I'm not the only one worried or wondering about this. Thanks!


this actually happened to me a few weeks ago i was walking my pit and my staffy x and a ridge back barged thru the house screen door and charged us like a steam train i was with my partner 7 yo son 4 yo daughter and my partner was pushing our 8mo baby in the pram
they were all scared and screaming i stood infront of my dogs and yelled at him to **** off then he went me luckily my 2 dogs lungged at him 1 got his face and 1 got his leg luckily it was enough to scare him of but the owner just laughed about it.
but i dont know how i woulda broke it up if he kept going. especially while i was holding both my dogs and my partner was to scared to even help me.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

aussie monster pitt said:


> but i dont know how i woulda broke it up if he kept going. especially while i was holding both my dogs and my partner was to scared to even help me.


with an owner laughing,on neutral ground,unleased dog and leashed dogs on the other side?i'd have pulled the bigger one back, and let the smaller one turn the laughing bully owner into a crying sob.up his *** with A red hot poker.yeah,i'll let my dog finish one in circumstances like that.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

You have to lift them from the ground by their neck and use a breakstick. Don't pull!! Caused fleshwounds.


----------

